# lake rudolph halloween



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

HI everyone here are the pic's of our camping trip we took 1rst place for week one now i am setting up the yard http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Congratulations! Great set up..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the bones thown around look


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice. I bet the kids love it.


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice!! Did you win that one prop at Ironstock? The set up is great, I can see why you won.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tony...GREAT JOB!!! I love what you have done and i too love the bones all around. Hey how do you know dogs taste like chicken???? LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks soooo fun! I used to do a haunted campout, too....what a great time! I'm really jealous now.


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks everyone we had fun that is the scaretaker i won at IS. just got the yard setup .


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, it looks like you got a great site for your set-up, right on the corner for all to see. We're leaving for our camping trip in less than two weeks and was wondering did you have to rent a trailor to get everything there? My family keeps teasing me about needing one this yr for all my goodies. Your lucky that your trip is early in the month as when we get back I will have only 3 days for my set-up.

Congrats on your 1st place!!!


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

we had a car trailer a truck and a van with out the back seats. 2 yrs ago it was 4 truck one was a 1 ton


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

i started setting up frid at 8 am was mostly done at 5 pm did some fine tuning when it got dark but this was our 7th yr there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great, but no surprise you took 1st place!!


----------

